
Bringing Vulkan to Apple's Platforms: Open Source MoltenVK 1.0 and SDKs - bangonkeyboard
https://www.anandtech.com/show/12465/khronos-group-extends-vulkan-portability-with-opensource
======
shmerl
Great. One less lock-in to worry about it. Kudos to Valve for paying for open
sourcing it.

